# [MEMOIRE DDR] 883 Mo détecté sur les 1024 Mo (résolu)

## loopx

Salut à tous, j'ai un problème avec ma mémoire vive.... Certe pas très important mais bon, si j'ai achetté 1 go de RAM, c'est quand même pour pouvoir en profitter !!!

Alors j'expose le problème : Quand je démarre gkrellm2, il me marque 883M - 745 M free...  Mais j'ai 1go pourtant...

Est ce une option du kernel ?? (j'ai un un truc pour le support de 1go ou plus (mais marche pas))...

----------

## Starch

Oui c'est ça, normalement ça devrait marcher.

Tu pourras noter que dans les ck-sources, il y'a un patch pour supporter 1Go de RAM sans activer le High-Mem, ce qui est plus performant.

----------

## macp

es tu sûr d'avoir compiler le kernel avec le support jusqu'à 4Gb de ram ?

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Effectivement tu as du oublie l'option qui se trouve dans "Processor type and features -> High Memory Support".

Par contre, ce support augment très légérement le temps pour les accès mémoires. Il peut être intéressant de tester avant pour voir si cette perte est visible...

Edit : ca voulait plus rien dire cette phrase...Last edited by _droop_ on Wed Apr 13, 2005 5:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Je pense que tu as meilleur temps de patcher ton noyau car d'après ce que j'avais vu, le support de highmem ralentit pas mal le système et c'est, parait-il (désolé j'ai plus la source de l'info), plus performance de perdre ~200Mo de RAM que d'activer ce support  :Confused: 

Tu peux directement emerger les ck-sources ou bien juste utiliser ce patch. Ou mieux tu peux utiliser les cj-sources  :Wink:  Une nouvelle version va sortir  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## Polo

un peu d'info à propos du HIGHMEM qui est passé sur un thread il y a quelques temps de ca......

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2166948.html#2166948

edit : mais c'est clair, tu te fera moins chier a prendre les cj-sources  :Razz:  (je tarde de voir la prochaine version, j'en ai l'eau a la bouche  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## bong

nitro-sources aussi, j'en suis tres content (surtout pour reiser4..)

Mais ouai, sinon, si tu garde un kernel officiel ou gentoo, ya des chances que tu ne gagne rien a activer HighMem (4Go) si c'est pour une utilisation classique (bureautique, surf, etc...)

----------

## Enlight

 *bong wrote:*   

> nitro-sources aussi, j'en suis tres content (surtout pour reiser4..)
> 
> 

 

Ben oui les nitros sont basées sur ck et pas mal de kernels utilisent les patchsets de performance de Con Kolivas.

----------

## El_Goretto

Attention, ce patch 1Go Lowmem est incompatible avec d'autres patches parfois, comme celui pour Win4Lin (c'est ballot pour ceux qui ont 1Go de Ram ET Win4lin, vraiment ballot, sniff  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## loopx

Merci, j'ai coché la case... Mon Giga est reconnu...

Existe t'il un moyen d'installer le patch lowmemory avec un emerge (de manière que mon nux soit propre...)...

----------

## Polo

le seul moyen, c'est d'installer un patchset qui l'intègre déja, comme les cj-sources (via le portdir overlay), ou encore les ck-sources, dispo directement dans portage....

voila voila

----------

## loopx

Voilà, j'ai installé le cj-sources et maintenant ca fonctionne nikel

 :Surprised: 

----------

